# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ما هو الضبط الصحيح لاسم (برجس)

## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

ما هو الضبط الصحيح لاسم (برجس) من اسم الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

- الله أعلم -
وفي "التاج":
"البِرْجِس، ك: زِبْرِج".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك.

----------

